

Cyprus to limit cash withdrawals to €300 per day - JumpCrisscross
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSS8E8DF01D20130327?irpc=932

======
gruseom
Paul Krugman pointed out recently that by putting all these controls in place
they've actually solved one of the hardest parts of just leaving the Eurozone.

